# Wireless connection constantly drops - Toshiba Satellite M45-S359 notebook



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Toshiba M45-S359 notebook laptop. About every 20-30 seconds, the wireless connection drops off (and immediately automatically reconnects). This is not a router issue because I tried 2 different routers (Linksys and Netgear) and also the wireless connection is perfectly stable on the other laptop I have. There are no interference issues. My phone operates at a very different (5.8 GHz) frequency. Also, the issue exists even when I have the laptop sitting very close to the router. Any suggestions/advice? Thanks in advance.
HT


----------



## bmt626 (Dec 21, 2005)

have you tried updating your wireless driver? i had a problem like this with my linksys desktop card when i was using WPA untill i updated my driver or changed my key to a WEP key. Also what is the other laptop you have if they are same you could see if they have the same driver installed and go from there


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I downloaded the latest wireless driver from the internet and installed it. The other laptop has Vista but I will also check the wireless driver version and go from there. Thanks for your help.
HT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you using Windows WZC to control the connection or a 3rd party wireless client?


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I tried it both ways - Windows as well as Intel's program to control the connection. There was no difference. Thank you.
HT


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you tried WZC and Intel's utility did you make sure that the other one was not running? This is important, as they will conflict with each other.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

When I installed Intel's Proset/Wireless application, I think it uninstalled the Windows one. I don't see it any more. Now the only thing managing the wireless connection is the Intel one. Thx.
HT


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You said that you have the latest driver, but from where? If the adapter is integrated the driver usually has to be from your laptop manufacturer's web site, as the manufacturer (or the motherboard's manufacturer) has to modify the one they get from Intel.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I downloaded it from Toshiba's download site:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false&x=73&y=13

There are so many files, it's mind-boggling.

This is the file I downloaded and installed:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ijhhefcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0&ct=DL&all_docs=false

Thx,

HT


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have implied that you are using Windows XP but haven't told us the wireless adapter brand and model, so I can't confirm for sure that you have the correct driver; but I assume that you do.

Correct driver + only one wireless utility running + no interference + near the router + other PC proves the router's signal is fine. Assuming that you have Service Pack 2 I tend to think that the wireless adapter (or its antenna) is loose or failing.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thx. If you could tell me how to extract this information (wireless adapter brand and model), and also how to confirm if I have Service Pack 2, that would be great. I am not at all tech-savvy, hence these (silly) questions! Greatly appreciate your help.

Here is what I am seeing:
Under Network Adapters in Device Manager:
- 1394 Net Adapter
- Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
- Marvell Yukon 88R8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Under 1394 Net Adapter:
Manufacturer is Microsoft, location is Texas Instruments OHCI compliant IEEE.
Driver provider is Microsoft, date is 7/1/2001, version is 5.1.2525.9

Under Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection:
1) General - no version listed; it just says location - PCI bus 5, device 4, function 0
2) Driver - Provider is Intel, Date is 7/25/07, version is 9.0.4.37

BTW - I tried to run/install the driver from this location (http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ijhhefcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0&ct=DL&all_docs=false)
but I am not sure if it worked. Under the Network adapter properties (under device manager), under Driver, it says Driver version 9.0.4.37, dated 7/25/2007.
I could not manually update the driver because it is looking for a *.inf file which cannot be located inside the zipped driver file. The way the zipped driver file works is that when I double-click to open it, it directly runs the setup - i.e., it does not show me the contents of the zipped file...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG wireless adapter; you "extracted" that information from Device Manager.  So, you are not finding the right driver from Toshiba. Don't know if this is the latest, but at least it's for your adapter: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ijhhefcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0&ct=DL&all_docs=false

Right click on 'My Computer' - Properties - General tab - the Service Pack number is listed under the ''System:' heading.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok.. I will give this a shot. Thanks!
HT


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

BTW, Service Pack is 2.
HT


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I could not install this adapter driver; because it appears (from the error message) that I already have a newer version..Thx.
HT


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

9.0.4.37 is the latest driver on Intel's site.

That 9.0.2.31 is the latest I can find on Toshiba's site.

My guess is that you have the driver directly from Intel; you need one from Toshiba, even if it is not the latest Intel one. Maybe Intel fixes beyond 9.0.2.31 do not affect Toshiba, or maybe Toshiba is just doing what seems to me to be a very sloppy job of supporting their wireless laptops.

I suggest you try to contact Toshiba's tech support and ask if there is a driver more recent than the 9.0.2.31. And if not, ask if that is the one you should be using.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have warranty on my laptop (from Circuit City). I talked to Circuit City today and they asked me to send it in so that they can check it out.. Thanks for your help.
HT


----------



## MTphilosopher (Jan 7, 2008)

Hia HT24:

I have the same laptop and same problem as you! Tried most of the same fixes too with (surprise) the same lack of results. Please let us know what you find out from Circuit City.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow. Looks like a laptop issue.. 
I haven't sent it in yet because I'm not having this issue with my other (Acer) laptop. 
I will post a reply after this problem gets fixed by Circuit City (if they are able to fix it)!
HT24


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Not Directly connected but might be of use to you

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814123


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I forgot to mention - that last time I came across this SSID been turned OFF and they were using WZC.

So turn On your SSID if its turned off and use Toshiba Config free tool instead of WZC. Doing this should stabilize your connection.


----------



## HT24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks. I had tried this before..
The connection still drops out every few seconds (about 15-20 sec) and then automatically resumes.
HT24


----------

